# cloning a tivo



## 1inxs (Feb 22, 2009)

I found a TiVo with lifetime service, but is in need of replacement. I found another TiVo in like new condition. Can I clone the like new TiVo to take advantage of the lifetime service? In other words can I clone the like new TiVo to use the lifetime subscription from the old inoperable TiVo?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Clone,no. The most you can do is move the crypto chip from one to the other, if they are the same model.

The least is you could move the PSU and/or the HDD, if those are at fault.


----------



## garry_nutter (May 6, 2007)

Yes you have to move the chip thats where the reg number is stored.


----------



## 1inxs (Feb 22, 2009)

Is there a picture of the circuit board available showing the chip? This should be a cool challenge.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It should be simple with someone with decent desoldering and soldering skills and equipment. It is only one chip (an Atmel with "SC" in the middle of the number; SC meaning Security Chip), and only 6-8 pins are actually used. Where it is and what package it is in depends on the TiVo model.


----------



## yogabear (Feb 10, 2009)

Will this work on series 1???


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, for the same make. For different brands, you will need to move the RPOM chip over as well. For later DirecTV TiVos, add the RID chip.


----------



## zdude1 (Jun 10, 2005)

well, what models are they? and what do you mean by inoperable?

maybe just transplant the hard drive to the lifetime sub, or the motherboard to the nicer unit,.....there might be other options besides soldering.....


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

The easiest thing to do may be to fix the Tivo with the lifetime sub. The hard drive and the power supply are the most likely parts to die and finding and replacing those parts is very easy. If the OP has identical Tivos, he already has the spare parts.


----------

